# Anime Clash!



## ShikamaruTemari (Aug 25, 2008)

Characters to choose from:
Naruto (Naruto)
Sasuke (Naruto)
Sakura (Naruto)
Kakashi (Naruto)
Shikamaru (Naruto)
Kiba (Naruto)
Gaara (Naruto)
Lee (Naruto)
Deidara (Naruto)
Tobi (Naruto)
Ichigo (Bleach)
Rukia (Bleach)
Orihime (Bleach)
Uryu (Bleach)
Chad (Bleach)
Byakuya (Bleach)
Renji (Bleach) 
Toushiro (Bleach) 
Rangiku (Bleach)
Gin (Bleach)
Grimmjow (Bleach) 
Ulquiorra (Bleach)
Chizuru (Bleach)
Temari (Naruto)
Luffy (One Piece)
Zoro (One Piece)
Sanji (One Piece)
Chopper (One Piece)
Ace (One Piece)
Edward Elric (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Alphonse Elric (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Winry (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Riza Hawkeye (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Jean Havoc (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Gluttony (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Lust (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Allen (D. Gray-man)
Lenalee (D. Gray-man)
Lavi (D. Gray-man)
Yu (D. Gray-man)
Kumoi (D. Gray-man)
Tsuna (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
Gokudera (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
Yamamoto (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
Reborn (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
Lambo (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)

There may be only one of each character. 

Each person may only occupy the spot of one character.

If a position remains untaken, you may leave yours and occupy that one. *Please post if you are changing*

If you want to trade positions, send the person who you want to trade with a PM.

If you have any other questions, ask away!

Have fun!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

This seems a bit too unfocused and free form. What would the characters be doing and what is the plot? Some more structure would be nice.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 25, 2008)

Can there be Avatar the last airbender players


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see the point of the Death Note characters. First of all, the ones who actually have the Note can kill everyone and be the last ones living in the end. Secondly, why do you use some characters that can't really do anything like Near. Just saying.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea, I would of joined this if it sorta made since. Not understanding why Death Note Characters are their.


----------



## ShikamaruTemari (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, I've removed the Death Note characters. There isn't a plot until someone starts one.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2008)

Crossover RP V2?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 26, 2008)

The problem with the last one was that there was no powercap. be sure to put one on. most of the one piece characters (if not all) could wipe the floor with naruto characters. if you want it to work you have to put a lot of effort into thinking how to make everyone on the same level


----------

